# Hi ALL!  New guy here...



## Montana (Dec 10, 2015)

I just joined this site (long time member of another site which is getting a bit boring...lol.

Just a bit of my MA background.

I started training in Okinawan Shorin Ryu Matsumura Seito Karate and Kobudo from Sensei Denny Miller in Havre, MT in January 1975 after a stint in the Army.  I received my Shodan in June 1978 from Master Kuda Yuichi of Okinawa then shortly afterwards moved to a small farm town to teach my first year of school (Jr High).  After 1 year (it was horrible) I moved back to Havre and found other employment.  Shortly afterwards, Sensei Miller moved to Minnesota and the senior student, 2nd Dan Pat Wright, declined to take over the class, so I and another shodan did.

YADDA YADDA YADDA...a long story shortened, I received my 2nd and 3rd Dans from Sensei Greg Ohl of Minnesota,  and my 4th Dan from Sensei Larry Mason in 2004.  

Shortly afterwards I was forced to "retire" from the arts do to a chronic, non matial arts related back injury and arthritis in both knees.  I haven't run my own class since then, but continue to practice some kata and basics when I feel the "need".

I was a very active tournament (all styles) judge and referee from 1980-2004 for sparring and kata (both empty hand and weapons).

I m currently 63 years old, married to my 2nd wife, have 2 grown sons, 2 black labs and a German Sheperd, 4 horses, 2 cats and a bunch of fish.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## MartialMasters (Dec 11, 2015)

I joined recently, too...this site definitely has a more lively feel than others I've seen!

Non-martial arts injuries are a major bother. People always ask me "Isn't martial arts dangerous or worrying, since you're a musician?" And I always answer..."I've injured myself far worse from repetitive strain in music than I've ever done with martial arts. If anything, the physical training is making me stronger!"

Welcome!


----------



## Jenna (Dec 11, 2015)

Ciao, welcome and good to have you here. Its encouraging to hear injury has not been able to damage your training spirit. You have a deal of experience in and out of the dojo it seem.. I hope you are inclined to share that knowledge and experience on the board with us!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 11, 2015)

Montana said:


> I just joined this site (long time member of another site which is getting a bit boring...lol.
> 
> Just a bit of my MA background.
> 
> ...



Welcome to MT!  I'm 54, started training at 46 in Isshinryu.  Like you, I've lived on Okinawa, but I didn't train in martial arts back then; I was a US Marine.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 11, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I look forward to seeing you on the discussion threads!


----------



## Montana (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks all!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Griff in Fairbanks (Feb 13, 2018)

Montana said:


> I just joined this site (long time member of another site which is getting a bit boring...lol.
> 
> Just a bit of my MA background.
> 
> ...


I am a former member of the BSU Okinawan Shorin Ryu Karate Club and Sensei Greg Ohl was Senpai at that time.


----------



## Anarax (Feb 14, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## hoshin1600 (Feb 14, 2018)

This thread  is 2 years old. The OP as far as I can tell isn't around anymore.


----------



## Buka (Feb 14, 2018)

Griff in Fairbanks said:


> I am a former member of the BSU Okinawan Shorin Ryu Karate Club and Sensei Greg Ohl was Senpai at that time.



Welcome to Martialtalk, Griff.


----------



## Griff in Fairbanks (Feb 14, 2018)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martialtalk, Griff.


Thank you for the welcome.

I'm a retired USAF Master Sergeant and disabled veteran.

I focused on kata and won a third place trophy in a kata competition weeks before going on active duty.

Initially, military duties and  family life got in the way of active membership in a dojo.  I also couldn't find a dojo that wasn't some bastardized American version of Taekwondo or other styles.  Instead, I individually used the exercises and kata routines I'd learned to stay fit.

When I entered basic training, I was unusally fit, having just come off a pair of back-to-back tournaments.  When I graduated from basic training, six weeks later, I was in much worse shape, in spite of using some of my 'free' time for additional exercise.  (I generally avoided practicing my katas if it could be seen by others.)

Following normal exercises and practice for dojo members, Senpai Greg (now Sensei Ohl) would take charge of the competition team and really put us through our paces.  I remember those sessions as a special kind of physical hell.

The most important thing I learned was mental discipline and control.  I used that quite often to intervene when I observed (usually drunken) individuals trying start fights or actually engaging in a fight.  What I learned in the dojo allowed me to always use words and attitude to 'break it up' without resorting to physical action.

Griff


----------



## Tames D (Feb 15, 2018)

Welcome Griff


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 15, 2018)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 15, 2018)

Welcome Griff in Fairbanks


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2018)

Montana said:


> I just joined this site (long time member of another site which is getting a bit boring...lol.
> 
> Just a bit of my MA background.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the club.


----------

